

Skype's principal architect explains why they moved from peer-to-peer - cramerica
http://markmail.org/message/exc3srjkx3uu66bz

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5930600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5930600)

